# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Need help on cascading parameters

## Whookie

Hi,
I need help on the following issue concerning cascading parameters which are not in the same dimension!

I read the article:
http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...ting-Pt-II.htm

This article handles cascading parameters very well but the used parameters are in the same dimension and then it works fine! But if the parameters are not in the same dimension it doesn't work!

For an example I refer to the Adventureworks reports samples
In report Sales Reason Comparisons.rdl I changed the parameters to:
-Product (as it was, with a filter on Bikes & Components)
-Sales Territory Country (From the Dimension Sales Territory)
-Customer (from the dimension Customer)

If you run the report and select from the parameter salesterritory the country Canada, and after that selecting from Customer a customer from the picklist, you don't want to see the customers with the Sales Territory Country 'Australia'

Now if you follow the instructions from the article in this case you still see the customers in OTHER countries. I think the MDX code is not correct eventhough you see the parameters "@DimensionNameParameterName" in the MDX query. If you run this MDX-query seperately it does not give you the customers of a certain country!  :Mad: 

What can I do to get this to work?

Kind regards

----------


## Rajesh GGKTECH

check this link it might be helpful for you
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...d-63d37c7ef709

----------


## Whookie

> check this link it might be helpful for you
> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...d-63d37c7ef709


thanks, but the link you provided gives information on cascading parameters reporting on a SQL server database. My problem lies in the reporting against an AS Cube.... And that's different cake... :-(

----------


## Island1

This is a misposted question:  it should have been posted in Reportng Services forum.

I worked with the correspondent to derive a solution via direct e-mail.

Bill

----------

